# Push ups



## DJDragon (Nov 11, 2002)

Looking for some good push ups that target the pectorals.  Especially the upper pecs.  

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## c2kenpo (Nov 11, 2002)

www.menshealth.com

Has some great workout tips for pushups and full body workouts.
What I use most of the time. And best of all the info is free compared to todays health cost for info.
Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## Elfan (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJDragon _
> 
> *Looking for some good push ups that target the pectorals.  Especially the upper pecs.
> 
> Can anyone help me out? *



I don't understand you question, its imposible to do "push-ups" without involving the pectorial muscles?  Or are you refering to varias hand placements that put more or less strain on them relative to other muscle groups?  Like if you have your hands right next to each other your tricepts are in a position of mechanicle disatvantage and will give out far before your pectorials have been put under meaningful stress.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 12, 2002)

You'd probably be better off using something like the "fly" machine at the gym to isolate your pecs.  Push ups by nature are more of a tricep/bicep thing.


----------



## Jay Bell (Nov 12, 2002)

> I don't understand you question, its imposible to do "push-ups" without involving the pectorial muscles?



Not so much, Elfan.  Most of my life, pushups and bench press involved the upper back muscles being more engaged then anything doing with the pecs (except outer).  A lot of people have this problem...it's just the way their bodies are put together.  When pushing up from the chest (or down as it may be), the upper back muscles engage, seperate, pushing the floor or bar outward.

To counter this...take lightweight dumbells and lie down on the floor, doing simple bench press motion type reps.  The floor restricts the motion of movement, not allowing the arms to go beyond 45 degrees...which prevents the back muscles from engaging so much and focusing the work on the pecs themselves.  

I hope this helps some...

Jay


----------



## Elfan (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> 
> *Not so much, Elfan.  Most of my life, pushups and bench press involved the upper back muscles being more engaged then anything doing with the pecs (except outer).  A lot of people have this problem...it's just the way their bodies are put together.  When pushing up from the chest (or down as it may be), the upper back muscles engage, seperate, pushing the floor or bar outward. *



Facinating, I have seen contracting the lats during a bench press recomended but never something that "happened on its own" and became a problem.  Do you have similar problems with dips?


----------



## Jay Bell (Nov 12, 2002)

Not at all...but I do with squats   When I do squats, my hamstrings are just as, if not more-so, engaged as my quads.  I think part of it is just simple structure alignment (or mis) issues in the body.


----------



## DJDragon (Nov 15, 2002)

Thanks for all the great tips.


----------

